# EXCEL ZÄHLENWENN mit mehreren Datenbreichen



## santange (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Folgendes plagt mich zur Zeit

Habe eine Tabelle mit mehreren Spalten

In Spalte A steht jeweils "ja" "nein" "leer"
In Spalte B steht jeweils "Haus1" "Haus2" "Haus3"

nun sollte ich wissen wieviele "ja" in "Haus1" stehen wieviele "nein" in "Haus1" stehen und so weiter und so fort

=ZÄHLENWENN(A1:A150;"ja") erhalte ich alle "ja" aber nicht die von "Haus1"

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss aus der verregneten Schweiz

Claudio


----------



## hotschen (6. Juli 2005)

=SUMMENPRODUKT((A1:A150="ja")*(B1:B150="Haus1"))


----------



## santange (7. Juli 2005)

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Das ist die Lösung. Hatte mich zu fest auf dem Befehl ZÄHLENWENN konzentriert.

Gruss


----------

